# Have I got this right?



## Featherbedder (Jun 29, 2014)

I am getting ready to order a Digitrax Zephyr Xtra. I will be installing decoders in some old DC engines. I am not wanting sound now. Will the DH126D do the job for me?


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

BUMP for you.

Where are all you DCC members? :smokin:


----------



## DavefromMD (Jul 25, 2013)

The DH126D is a pretty generic non sound decoder and harness that will work with most locos. I just installed one in a Walthers F40PH.

Go to the Digitrax website. They have a decoder selector that allows you to select the make and model of the loco and show you the appropriate decoder(s).


----------



## Featherbedder (Jun 29, 2014)

Maybe I did learn a little bit about DCC from my reading. This forum is sure a big help for us novices.
Am I right, the Digitrax Zephyr Xtra will work with sound decoders? I will want to use sound later on some engines.
Thanks guys


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

Yes, the Zepher will work with sound later. Depends on the
number of sound locos you run, you may have to add
a booster, but that's an easy fix.

Each loco has it's own little gimmicks. The main thing
to watch for when installing a decoder is to make
sure that your motor is totally isolated from the frame
or other electrical connection. The motor wires from
the decoder ONLY will feed the motor. The same with
the lights.

Also, IMPORTANT, take pictures or write down the motor
connections to the track feed through the trucks. The
decoder instructions will tell you which color wire goes
to the right 'rail' and which goes to the 'left'. 

The decoder you indicate has a 9 pin plug. If your locos do not
have the matching jack you would simply cut off the plug
and solder directly per instructions.

Don


----------



## Featherbedder (Jun 29, 2014)

Thanks, I can see I still have a lot to learn about DCC but I am getting there, SLOWLY.


----------

